# Garlic Shrimp & Cheese Grits



## tropics (Oct 9, 2016)

Friday nights dinner 

Sauteed some Shrimp in Butter with Garlic













100_4728.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 9, 2016






Made up some Grits with american cheese













100_4727.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 9, 2016






Put another half slice in the bowl













100_4726.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 9, 2016






Topped with the garlic Shrimp













100_4725.JPG



__ tropics
__ Oct 9, 2016






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to try that sometime,never had grits yours look tasty!


----------



## tropics (Oct 9, 2016)

b-one said:


> I want to try that sometime,never had grits yours look tasty!


b Thanks I never liked them till I tried with cheese

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks good. I would have to at least double the shrimp count...JJ


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. I would have to at least double the shrimp count...JJ


JJ Thanks there were 20 Shrimp, I started plating before taking pic

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

That is hands down one of my most favorite meals.

You just can't beat shrimp & grits!

Yours look fantastic!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That is hands down one of my most favorite meals.
> 
> You just can't beat shrimp & grits!
> 
> ...


Al Thanks I wanted to smoke them,but I am redoing my floors putting down Pergo laminated Thanks for the points 

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Your shrimp and grits look delicious Richie - Point!













Daauum THAT Is Money.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Your shrimp and grits look delicious Richie - Point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Thanks we had them upstate NY once.the Shrimp were done on a plank and the cheese grits had a poached egg inside. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks just plain delish Richie.  I love shrimp any way you cook them or raw if they're fresh caught.  And grits rank right up there with spuds.

POINTS for making me drool.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 16, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks just plain delish Richie. I love shrimp any way you cook them or raw if they're fresh caught. And grits rank right up there with spuds.
> 
> POINTS for making me drool.
> 
> Gary


Gary Thanks We like the Cheese Grits,plain just don't cut it.I was hoping to smoke the Shrimp but working on redoing the floors at home.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie

1 more room to go


----------



## remsr (Oct 16, 2016)

Love cheese shrimp and grits yours look fantastic. 
Randy.


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Love cheese shrimp and grits yours look fantastic.
> Randy.


Randy Thanks before having the grits with cheese,I did not like them

Richie


----------



## remsr (Oct 17, 2016)

What didn't you like about them?  I like them cheesy  and a little spicy.
 We used to have a restaurant around here called old country buffet, they made really good  shrimp and grits. Unfortunately the people that live around here don't have taste buds, the place closed. [emoji]9785[/emoji]️️
Randy,


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2016)

REMSR said:


> What didn't you like about them? I like them cheesy and a little spicy.
> We used to have a restaurant around here called old country buffet, they made really good shrimp and grits. Unfortunately the people that live around here don't have taste buds, the place closed. [emoji]9785[/emoji]️️
> Randy,


I should have said I did not like the plain grits,the cheese grits are great.

Richie


----------



## remsr (Oct 17, 2016)

Yah plane grits don't have a lot of taste butter salt and pepper kicks them up a notch hot sauce kicks them up another notch..
Randy,


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2016)

Fine looking meal, Richie!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> Fine looking meal, Richie!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco Congrats on reach the 2000 point mark

Richie


----------



## remsr (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Richie! 
We are on a Route 66 vacation trip right now and are in shrimp and grits country  Oklahoma heading for Texas  if we find some good ones I'll let you know.

Randy,


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Hey Richie!
> We are on a Route 66 vacation trip right now and are in shrimp and grits country Oklahoma heading for Texas if we find some good ones I'll let you know.
> 
> Randy,


Randy that sounds great! If you can find a place that does the shrimp on a plank,it is good The cheese grits with a poached egg goes well with them ( Brunch) 

Have fun 

Richie


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2016)

tropics said:


> Thank you Disco Congrats on reach the 2000 point mark
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks very good Richie, I could take a bowl of that any day !   :drool


----------



## tropics (Oct 31, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks very good Richie, I could take a bowl of that any day !


Justin funny to see this post back up,wife and I were talking about doing this again soon.Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gary s (Nov 1, 2016)

Dang you eat good !!!      Nice Job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 1, 2016)

You had me at American cheese. Looks great Richie!


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2016)

gary s said:


> Dang you eat good !!!      Nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy meals are some of the best Thanks for the points I appreciate them

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> You had me at American cheese. Looks great Richie!


Its what I had on hand taste great LOL

Richie


----------



## palladini (Feb 13, 2018)

I am a Canadian, and all you can find up this way is ground whole corn Kernals, but being a trucker who has has grits with everything but the Kitchen Sink, when I was trucking down south for the several years I did that route.  But these days, folks who travel far enough south to buy me som white grits, bring back 2 containers every fall for me to make up here.


----------



## remsr (Feb 13, 2018)

How come there is no pictures? 
Randy,


----------



## idahopz (Feb 13, 2018)

I've known of shrimp and grits since I was a kid, but have never tried them - looks fantastic, Richie!


----------



## remsr (Feb 13, 2018)

Never mind I figured out how to see the pictures. 
Looks really good Richie, I love shrimp and grits. I was just in  Charleston South Carolina and had some. 
Randy,


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2018)

palladini said:


> I am a Canadian, and all you can find up this way is ground whole corn Kernals, but being a trucker who has has grits with everything but the Kitchen Sink, when I was trucking down south for the several years I did that route.  But these days, folks who travel far enough south to buy me som white grits, bring back 2 containers every fall for me to make up here.



Its good you have friends taking care of you.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2018)

idahopz said:


> I've known of shrimp and grits since I was a kid, but have never tried them - looks fantastic, Richie!



Pete I can eat them with the cheese! Plain are a no go for us.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it.
Try them with a poached egg & cheese.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2018)

remsr said:


> Never mind I figured out how to see the pictures.
> Looks really good Richie, I love shrimp and grits. I was just in  Charleston South Carolina and had some.
> Randy,


Randy Thanks I just posted another pic with a poached egg
Richie


----------



## remsr (Feb 15, 2018)

I like that poached egg idea I put fryed eggs on jut about everything. Including my pan cakes, love that yoke running all over making a  delicious mess. 

Randy,


----------



## donr (Mar 9, 2018)

Sometime, throw in some Emeril's Essence and cook with chicken stock to go with those shrimp.  And a pat of smoked butter.

Don


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2018)

donr said:


> Sometime, throw in some Emeril's Essence and cook with chicken stock to go with those shrimp.  And a pat of smoked butter.
> 
> Don


Don Thanks these are great the way they are.
Richie


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 10, 2018)

Now you're making me put grits on my shopping list.

I don't know many people who like grits. To me, they resemble Cream of Wheat, which I loved when I was growing up.

Out of curiosity I just did a search on "mexican grits" and I was not disappointed.

Edited to add, I was thinking Mexican because I found a good deal on frozen "broken" shrimp at a nearby Mexican store.


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Now you're making me put grits on my shopping list.
> 
> I don't know many people who like grits. To me, they resemble Cream of Wheat, which I loved when I was growing up.
> 
> ...



BW I just picked up 2 lb. bag of jumbos $12.00 
Richie


----------



## Troy1436 (Sep 21, 2018)

Shrimp and grits are easy this how I do it. There is a soul food place here that makes a good breakfast I had theirs I know exactly how they made them. Peeled and cleaned shrimp heavy coat of blackened seasoning pan fry in butter. Grits got to be cooked low and slow 30 minutes half milk half water quarter stick of butter or more. When grits are done put them in a bowl with shrimp on top  and a little bit of the oil left over done. No cheese needed please. I do like cheese grits well not for this.


----------



## tropics (Sep 22, 2018)

Troy1436 said:


> Shrimp and grits are easy this how I do it. There is a soul food place here that makes a good breakfast I had theirs I know exactly how they made them. Peeled and cleaned shrimp heavy coat of blackened seasoning pan fry in butter. Grits got to be cooked low and slow 30 minutes half milk half water quarter stick of butter or more. When grits are done put them in a bowl with shrimp on top  and a little bit of the oil left over done. No cheese needed please. I do like cheese grits well not for this.



Troy Thanks  That sounds good also.
Richie


----------

